# Warning - noob question - hats!!!



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey dudes,

As I sit here with zero hours on my body (lifetime) and all my new gear and prep for my 1st assault on the bunny slope with my board(I need to learn to "skate" first - so sayeth the book!), I reflect on all the stuff I have and wonder if I have everything. I realize, I don't have a hat!!! (got a helmet, but probably will need a hat for when I am hanging around outside, taking a break, or whatever).

Since I don't (yet) know how to ride, I at least have to look cool. I have having trouble visualizing a "cool" hat (stocking hat, cold weather, cover the ears, kinda thing).

Can anyone give me an idea what the groovy guys wear hat wise so I can go get this final piece of the puzzle??

AK-Man
the noob
embarrassed to ask but more afraid of being emabarrsed by wearing a lame hat =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

sombrero. nuf said.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

=)

Sombrero it is!!

I shall get pics and post them here!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

*yeah*

if yout afraid of gettignan uncool hat id say just rock a solid color but it you want some sweet hats that pros are wearing now check out elm company, neff headwear, or coal headwear they have some really cool stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks dude. I will check them out.

Will go with a solid color.

What about "Style" of hat? I have seen just regular ones that are nothing but a stocking hat that fit tightly over the head and some with ear flaps and strings that hang down.

I just wanna meld with the crowd. Gonna be enough folks laughing at my inability to board, don't want them a laughing at my hat!!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Just tell the first hot chick that walks by, "I love your ass. Can I wear it as a hat?" 

I expect you to post pictures of that as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

lol you really want to fit in haha

i like beanies with visors
b.c all day long i wear new era fitteds ( i have like over 100 lol) so im used to having a visor over my head all day long

quiksilver makes some nices ones, 
dc are ok

and the brands listed above


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Just tell the first hot chick that walks by, "I love your ass. Can I wear it as a hat?"
> 
> I expect you to post pictures of that as well.


Grim....does that approach work very often? If the 1st hot chick won't offer me the hat do I wait for the 2nd hot chick or do I lower the hottness rating to improve my odds? 

These type of hats would seem to come with a built in scarf that I can, perhpas, wrap around my shoulders for added warmth and comfort!

Rockin' idea!! I will most definitely post pics (but hope I don't have to reduce the hottness scale too much before I get to wear one of these hats!)

I keep wondering why it took me so long to get into snowboarding. I shoulda been doing this years ago!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude, if you want to play the fashion game, rent Zoolander, and have a "walk-off" with your friends. When your on the hill, worry about staying warm, not trying to be the best dressed girl at the ball. 

Here is all the fashion you need:


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

WTF is that? Next stop..... Mt. Everest. Official outfit of the moutain high S.W.A.T. team.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> WTF is that? Next stop..... Mt. Everest. Official outfit of the moutain high S.W.A.T. team.


HA! Actually, people around here rock these a lot. Add goggles, and a hat, and your SWAT-to-go!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

One word: Underarmor. I wore my hood/mask in the rain and kept bone dry. If you don't like your face covered, you can wear it in different ways so that you don't always look like a ninja. The full face mask that sedition posted didn't fit me properly so I went with a form fitting version. You can see my white one in my avatar. I also have a black one and I believe they make many colors if you're worried about fashion.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> One word: Underarmor.


Yup. Yup. That is what I rock too. They are gtg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

well im a big fan of bomber hats, you know those hats that the russian pilots wore that are totally fuckin sick. BUT for people who are waaaay more down to earth get a nordic beanie, those beanies with ear flaps and little tassles those are awesome.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

AK-Man said:


> Since I don't (yet) know how to ride, I at least have to look cool.


:laugh: :laugh: 

Sorry, but I found that pretty funny.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sedition said:


> Dude, if you want to play the fashion game, rent Zoolander, and have a "walk-off" with your friends. When your on the hill, worry about staying warm, not trying to be the best dressed girl at the ball.
> 
> Here is all the fashion you need:


You kind of look like the guy from that game Syphon Filter


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> You kind of look like the guy from that game Syphon Filter


aww, thanks, but thats not me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

I hate f-ing bandannas
they are the epiphany of homoness where I come from. I mean common, get a face mask


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

AK-Man said:


> Since I don't (yet) know how to ride, I at least have to look cool.


all signs point to....BURTON!! lulz.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

bruce22 said:


> I hate f-ing bandannas
> they are the epiphany of homoness where I come from. I mean common, get a face mask



(1) "Epiphany of homoness" Say what? As a general rule, people around here find that useing homophobia (or racism, or sexism, etc) to make a point is not cool. Please keep that in mind. 

(2) Bandannas, imho, are only rocked by wannabe slopeside-gangsta kids. The whole concept is really funny. I mean, come on, your an affluent white kid, out in the woods, on the side of a mountain, with a a bunch of other affluent white kids trying to look like a tundra-cowboy / Nordic-50 Cent? Too funny. Plus, if you wanna keep you face warm, get something that actually works (like a face mask).


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

berg said:


> all signs point to....BURTON!! lulz.


"For every insecurity, there is a product." -Ad Busters Magazine

Burton knows this well.


----------

